# HWiebe's Pipe Carving Update Thread



## HWiebe

Hi all. I've had great response to the first few pipes I posted so I decided rather than having multiple threads introducing each new pipe I carve, I will be posting them in this thread.

Here is the first pipe I've made to order. I must say it was much harder making a pipe to order than freehanding a piece of Briar and letting it take shape like my previous pipes.

HWiebe Pipe #003
*
Specifications*
Shape: Poker
Finnish: Rusticated/Sandblast
Colour: Black
Overall Length: 5.0" ( 127 mm)
Overall Height: 2.0" (51 mm)
Tobacco chamber diameter: 0.75" (19 mm)
Tobacco chamber depth: 1.75" (44 mm)
Tobacco chamber coating: none
Drought hole diameter: 1/8" (3.2 mm)
Bowl material: Briar
Stem material: Black Vulcanite


----------



## WWhermit

Looks like an outstanding pipe! It'd be interesting for you to include the weight of the pipe too.

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## karatekyle

Awesome job, brother! Thats a sharp looking pipe!


----------



## jfserama

That is absolutely beautiful. I love how the black sides contrast with the natural top and bottom. Very well done.


----------



## SmoknTaz

Very nice Hekthor. The only thing I see missing is the signature of the Artisan!  :thumb:


----------



## caskwith

Nice work, I too like the contrasting colours.


----------



## freestoke

SmoknTaz said:


> The only thing I see missing is the signature of the Artisan!  :thumb:


To make it easier on collectors in the future, be sure to add a date to your logo! :spy:

Super job!


----------



## quo155

Very, very nice Hekthor!

If the 2012 Puff Pipe does not end up as a poker, I may hit you up for one close to it...you did an awesome job brother!!!


----------



## BrewShooter

Definitely, start signing those pipes!


----------



## Stonedog

BrewShooter said:


> Definitely, start signing those pipes!


+1 and that is a great looking pipe. Well done.


----------



## canadianpiper

Nicely done mate, I would defo smoke that.. Great work.


----------



## HWiebe

Thanks Gents. Can't wait to start my next pipe. I'm sketching out the Briar already.


----------



## karatekyle

I love the rim on this pipe. The grain has such depth. Almost looks whittled.


----------



## HWiebe

WWhermit said:


> Looks like an outstanding pipe! It'd be interesting for you to include the weight of the pipe too.
> 
> WWhermit
> ipe:


This particular pipe weighs 1.7 oz (51g).


----------



## HWiebe

I received a bad batch of Briar from my supplier (6 blocks - all severely cracked). Here's a pipe I carved out of one of these blocks.

*Specifications*
*Shape:* Bent Bulldog
*Finnish:* Rusticated/Sandblast
*Colour:* Cherry/Black
*Overall Length:* 5.5" ( 140 mm)
*Overall Height:* 1.5" (38 mm)
*Tobacco chamber diameter:* 0.875" (22 mm)
*Tobacco chamber depth:* 1.5" (38 mm)
*Tobacco chamber coating:* none
*Drought hole diameter:* 1/8" (3.2 mm)
*Bowl material:* Briar
*Stem material:* Black Vulcanite
*Weight:* 1.8 oz (52g)


----------



## karatekyle

Another sharp looking pipe Hekthor, keep crankin' em out!


----------



## jsnake

Do you sell any of these? I am definitely interested in your work.


----------



## Herf N Turf

jsnake said:


> Do you sell any of these? I am definitely interested in your work.


Never know. Keep an eye on the "Retailer / For Profit" forums, I guess :dunno:


----------



## sebast

I'm the one who order the first pipe on this thread!! Send send him a email and he'll answer u... Can't wait to see my pipe!!


----------



## One American

Nice. Very nice. I like the bi-colour, I like the stand-up design, I like how thick the bowl is, and I like the stem/shank connection.
How long did this take to make?
-O.A.


----------



## freestoke

HWiebe said:


> I received a bad batch of Briar from my supplier (6 blocks - all severely cracked). Here's a pipe I carved out of one of these blocks.


Great lookin' pipe, Hekthor, but if the blocks were all "bad", how does that work out? Just curious, does it merely limit the size you can make, or maybe the shape?


----------



## karatekyle

freestoke said:


> Great lookin' pipe, Hekthor, but if the blocks were all "bad", how does that work out? Just curious, does it merely limit the size you can make, or maybe the shape?


Probably both. Fissures in the block will limit how much of it is usable space. The fact that Hekthor got a bulldog that big out of a bad block is a testament to his talent!


----------



## quo155

Beautiful brother...


----------



## karatekyle

quo155 said:


> Beautiful brother...


Well yeah, I mean, he's a dapper guy. But this thread is about the pipes Tommy, lets try to stay on subject :lol: :lol:


----------



## HWiebe

sebast said:


> I'm the one who order the first pipe on this thread!! Send send him a email and he'll answer u... Can't wait to see my pipe!!


I shipped it last night hope it makes it there before the weekend.


----------



## canadianpipes

Just another beauty, great finish, i love the red..


----------



## HWiebe

Pipe #004 is now complete and looking for a new BOTL to feed their PAD.

*Specifications*
*Shape:* Tomato
*Finnish:* Rusticated/Sandblast
*Colour:* Cherry/Black/Natural
*Overall Length:* 5.75" ( 146 mm)
*Bowl Height:* 1.875" (48 mm)
*Tobacco chamber diameter:* 0.875" (22 mm)
*Tobacco chamber depth:* 1.25" (32 mm)
*Tobacco chamber coating:* Carbon
*Drought hole diameter:* 5/32" (4 mm)
*Bowl material:* Briar
*Stem material:* Black Vulcanite
*Weight:* 3.7 oz (106g)



















Handmade stamp.


----------



## karatekyle

LOVE that stamp! Has that HW been going on every one of them so far? Thats sweet as heck!


----------



## HWiebe

karatekyle said:


> LOVE that stamp! Has that HW been going on every one of them so far? Thats sweet as heck!


Pipe 003 & 004 have been stamped with the logo, serial number and year of production.

I made the stamp out of a brass plumbing part I found in my garage the previous homeowner had left behind. It took a lot of hand filing to get the shape right.


----------



## HWiebe

I completed this pipe last night. Took aprox 3:30 from beginning to end. I'll be working this one into my rotation due to imperfections in the Briar.


----------



## pipinho

hw why don't you sell the ones with imperfections as seconds? It would be a great way for forumers on a budget to get started on your pipe


----------



## HWiebe

I just completed pipe #005. I call this one "The Estate" as it was meant to look like a previously enjoyed pipe with simulated rim charring. Now I know this is generally not a sought after look but I love the character of an old estate pipe now in an un-smoked version. Keep your eyes on the WTS section for this one as it currently has no home.
*
Specifications*
*Shape:* Tankard
*Finnish:* Rusticated/Smooth
*Colour:* Dark Mahogany/Black
*Overall Length:* 4.75" ( 140 mm)
*Overall Height:* 2.25" (38 mm)
*Tobacco chamber diameter:* 0.875" (22 mm)
*Tobacco chamber depth:* 1.5" (38 mm)
*Tobacco chamber coating:* carbon
*Drought hole diameter:* 1/8" (3.2 mm)
*Bowl material:* Briar
*Stem material:* Black Vulcanite
*Weight:* 2.5 oz (73g)

Nice little nosewarmer.










Multi-coloured dye finish to simulate rim charring.










Serialized.


----------



## ShortFuse

Hekthor, these are amazing! I'm subscribed to this thread!


----------



## HWiebe

Thanks Thom. I'm glad brothers like the designs. 

Pipe #005 was sold to Sebast.


----------



## Hannibal

Excellent looking work. I wish I had the time/talent to make such good looking pipes!


----------



## Sherlocke

Amazing craftsmanship. Wish I had your talent and patience.


----------



## HWiebe

While waiting for some epoxy to cure on pipe #007, I decided to try and make a pipe out of a tiny piece of Briar I had in the shop. Here are the results. It's comedically small but would probably serve well as a smoke break pipe for work.

*Specifications*
Shape: Tankard
Finish: Sandblasted
Colour: Bark Mahogany
Overall Length: 3.75 in (95 mm)
Overall Height: 1.6 in (41 mm)
Tobacco chamber diameter: 0.75 in (19 mm)
Tobacco chamber depth: 1.15 in (29 mm)
Tobacco chamber coating: none for now
Drought hole diameter: 0.125 in (3 mm)
Bowl material: Briar
Stem material: Black Vulcaninte
Weight: 0.8 oz (23 g)

Sitting atop a standard business card.










in hand










I decided to serialize it as it is a functioning pipe.


----------



## jsnake

Great stuff. I want to buy one as soon as Christmas is over. Maybe give you a January project to do!


----------



## HWiebe

Thanks Jake. Whenever you're ready just shoot me an email or PM.


----------



## sebast

Very nice pipe!! Love it!!


----------



## freestoke

Wow, looks like the perfect dart throwing pipe! Very cool, Hekthor. :tu


----------



## HWiebe

Pipe #009

This Churchwarden was modeled after Gandalf's pipe in LOTR.

*Specifications*
Shape: Churchwarden
Finish: Satin
Colour: Dark Mahogany
Overall Length: 10.5 in (267 mm)
Overall Height: 2.13 in (54 mm)
Tobacco chamber diameter: 0.875 in (22 mm)
Tobacco chamber depth: 1.5 in (38 mm)
Tobacco chamber coating: none
Drought hole diameter: 0.125 in (3 mm)
Bowl material: Briar
Stem material: Black Vulcaninte
Weight: 2.1 oz (60 g)


----------



## HWiebe

#007

Here's a pipe custom ordered by a Puff member.

*Specifications*
Shape: Bent Bulldog
Finish: Gloss
Colour: Red Cherry
Overall Length: 5.6 in (142 mm)
Bowl Height: 1.75 in (44 mm)
Tobacco chamber diameter: 0.875 in (22 mm)
Tobacco chamber depth: 1.25 in (32 mm)
Tobacco chamber coating: carbon
Drought hole diameter: 0.125 in (3 mm)
Bowl material: Briar
Stem material: Black Vulcaninte
Weight: 2 oz (57 g)


----------



## gahdzila

So....maybe I can't count, but I don't see #006. Or was #006 the one on page 2 that you said was imperfect and you were keeping for yourself?


----------



## HWiebe

gahdzila said:


> So....maybe I can't count, but I don't see #006. Or was #006 the one on page 2 that you said was imperfect and you were keeping for yourself?


You CAN count Clifford. Pipe #006 is a work in process sitting on the bench


----------



## HWiebe

Pipe #011

*Specifications*
Shape: Horn
Finish: Rusticated & Smooth
Colour: Black & Brown Mahogany
Overall Length: 6.25 in (159 mm)
Bowl Height: 2.25 in (57 mm)
Tobacco chamber diameter: 0.875 in (22 mm)
Tobacco chamber depth: 1.5 in (38 mm)
Tobacco chamber coating: carbon
Drought hole diameter: 0.16 in (4 mm)
Bowl material: Briar
Stem material: Amber Lucite
Weight: 1.6 oz (46 g)


----------



## freestoke

HWiebe said:


> Pipe #011


Hubba hubba!! :tu


----------



## ruralhipster

I can't wait to see how it smokes, looks like it should be a good burner.


----------



## karatekyle

Oh wowzers. Another beaut, Hekthor! You're a master of that rustication.


----------



## Scott W.

gorgeous work Hekthor!


----------



## Ben.Reilly

You do some great work! Do you by chance take custom orders? Been looking for someone to carve me a rather large pipe.


----------



## HWiebe

Ben.Reilly said:


> You do some great work! Do you by chance take custom orders? Been looking for someone to carve me a rather large pipe.


I sure do Ben.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...ream-pipe-ill-try-my-best-make-come-true.html


----------



## Ben.Reilly

HWiebe said:


> I sure do Ben.
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...ream-pipe-ill-try-my-best-make-come-true.html


Just uploaded some designs to your thread! Hope you can do it!


----------



## HWiebe

Pipe #010

*Specifications*
Shape: bent bulldog
Finish: Smooth
Colour: red Cherry
Overall Length: 6 in (152 mm)
Bowl Height: 1.75 in (44 mm)
Tobacco chamber diameter: 0.875 in (22 mm)
Tobacco chamber depth: 1.37 in (35 mm)
Tobacco chamber coating: carbon
Drought hole diameter: 0.16 in (4 mm)
Bowl material: Briar
Stem material: black vulcanite
Weight: 2.3 oz (66 g)


----------



## HWiebe

It's been a few days since I last posted.

Here is Pipe # 012

*Specifications*
Shape: billiard
Finish: Smooth
Colour: cherry & natural
Overall Length: 5.5 in (140 mm)
Bowl Height: 2.5 in (64 mm)
Tobacco chamber diameter: 0.875 in (22 mm)
Tobacco chamber depth: 1.75 in (44 mm)
Tobacco chamber coating: none
Drought hole diameter: 0.13 in (3 mm)
Bowl material: Briar
Stem material: Pearlescent Cream Lucite
Weight: 1.6 oz (46 g)


----------



## karatekyle

Very cool!


----------



## mmiller

Your pipes look amazing! As soon as I have some more cash I will have to order a pipe from you. :tu


----------



## HWiebe

mmiller said:


> Your pipes look amazing! As soon as I have some more cash I will have to order a pipe from you. :tu


Thanks Matt. When you're ready just shoot me a PM.


----------



## jfserama

Each pipe looks better than the last! Very nice!


----------



## Hannibal

I'm really liking #12! That is a very nice looking pipe!


----------



## HWiebe

Pipe #013

I had a small piece of briar left over and decided to make this little churchwarden. I shortened the stem and did a little engraving work.

*Specifications*
Shape: churchwarden
Finish: smooth & engraved
Colour: brown mahogany
Overall Length: 8.5 in (216 mm)
Bowl Height: 1.5 in (38 mm)
Tobacco chamber diameter: 0.75 in (19 mm)
Tobacco chamber depth: 1 in (25 mm)
Tobacco chamber coating: none
Drought hole diameter: 0.13 in (3 mm)
Bowl material: Briar
Stem material: black vulcanite
Weight: 0.9 oz (26 g)


----------



## TanZ2005

Love all your pipes wow, That #13 is very very nice. 

James


----------



## HWiebe

Pipe #014 is the first hwiebe pipe of 2012. This one was custom ordered by a fellow BOTL.

*Specifications*
Shape: Barrel Poker
Finish: smooth & rusticated
Colour: black & cherry
Overall Length: 5.6 in (142 mm)
Bowl Height: 2.25 in (57 mm)
Tobacco chamber diameter: 0.88 in (22 mm)
Tobacco chamber depth: 1.5 in (38 mm)
Tobacco chamber coating: none
Drought hole diameter: 0.16 in (4 mm)
Bowl material: Briar
Stem material: silver/gray Lucite
Weight: 1.9 oz (55 g)


----------



## HWiebe

Pipe #015

I had an idea for a pipe and this is what happened. No buyer as of the moment.

*Specifications*
Shape: Dublin
Finish: smooth & rusticated
Colour: Orange & black
Overall Length: 6 in (152 mm)
Bowl Height: 2 in (51 mm)
Tobacco chamber diameter: 0.88 in (22 mm)
Tobacco chamber depth: 1.37 in (35 mm)
Tobacco chamber coating: none
Draught hole diameter: 0.16 in (4 mm)
Stummel material: Briar
Stem material: red lucite
Weight: 2 oz (57 g)


----------



## TanZ2005

That is a Very nice Looking Pipe. Love you PIPES very nice quality in all the ones I have seen. 13 so far one of my Fav thinking about buying a Churchwarden Meerschaum really soon and 15 is a shape I really like. Keep up the Great work. 

James


----------



## HWiebe

Slight update to pipe #015 at the request of our local fire fighting BOTL.


----------



## DanR

Man, that is a terrifc idea. Nice work (again) Hekthor.

I recently picked up a few pieces of briar and have started playing around with pipe making. So far I am working on a poker and a billiard (with a slight zulu bend to it - too much sanding and there it was). Anyway, your work is terrific and I appreciate you sharing it with us.


----------



## HWiebe

Pipe # 016

This is quite possibly the most comfortable to hold pipe I've ever made. Hope you like it Lee.

*Specifications*
Shape: Churchwarden
Finish: smooth
Colour: red mahogany
Overall Length: 10.5 in (267 mm)
Bowl Height: 2.31 in (59 mm)
Tobacco chamber diameter: 0.75 in (19 mm)
Tobacco chamber depth: 1.75 in (44 mm)
Tobacco chamber coating: none
Draught hole diameter: 0.16 in (4 mm)
Stummel material: Briar
Stem material: black Vulcanite
Weight: 2.6 oz (75 g)


----------



## Deviate

Looks great, Hekthor. Can't wait!


----------



## mmiller

HWiebe said:


>


I just got this badboy in the mail today. All I can say is the pictures do not do this pipe justice. It far exceded my expectations and the stem is just beautiful! The rustication is far better than I could have imagined and all the details in my sketch I sent were far exceeded. This is definitely my favorite pipe for sure and I cant wait to try it out tomorrow. Thanks for the wonderful craftsmanship!


----------



## HWiebe

I'm glad you like it Matt. I must say it is my personal favorite of all the pipes I've made to date. Enjoy and thanks for the support brother.


----------



## freestoke

mmiller said:


> I just got this badboy in the mail today. All I can say is the pictures do not do this pipe justice. It far exceded my expectations and the stem is just beautiful! The rustication is far better than I could have imagined and all the details in my sketch I sent were far exceeded. This is definitely my favorite pipe for sure and I cant wait to try it out tomorrow. Thanks for the wonderful craftsmanship!


Wow! Fantastic looking pipe, Matt! My envy knows no bounds. May it smoke you well! :biggrin:


----------



## HWiebe

Pipe #017

Sorry gents, I didn't record details before shipping.


----------



## DanR

Another beauty. I love the shape of that one!


----------



## mmiller

Yet another amazing pipe from the crafty hands of Hekthor. I love the smooth and rustic combo along with the cherry and black!

Added note: My pipe smokes wonderful, I couldnt ask for a better pipe and everybody Ive shown is just blown away by it!


----------



## Machurtado

I'm proud to say that I will be smoking that pipe soon!


----------



## mmiller

Machurtado said:


> I'm proud to say that I will be smoking that pipe soon!


Haha looks like we have similar tastes in finish brother, #14 is mine


----------



## HWiebe

Below is pipe #018. I tried something new and added an African Ebony shank extension and cut my own stem. I intentionally left out the lip on the bit as it makes it look smoother I feel. See WTS section if you are interested in owning this badboy.

*Specifications*
Shape: Blowfish
Finish: smooth
Colour: Orange, black
Overall Length: 5.5 in (140 mm)
Bowl Height: 2 in (51 mm)
Tobacco chamber diameter: 0.75 in (19 mm)
Tobacco chamber depth: 1.5 in (38 mm)
Tobacco chamber coating: none
Draught hole diameter: 0.16 in (4 mm)
Stummel material: Briar/African Ebony
Stem material: black Vulcanite
Weight: 1.7 oz (49 g)


----------



## Michigan_Moose

009 will be mine soon, Thanks again buddy. I am so stoked about it I cannot wait.


----------



## TommyTree

Michigan_Moose said:


> 009 will be mine soon, Thanks again buddy. I am so stoked about it I cannot wait.


Big boys need big pipes, huh. I'll be smoking my big ol' HW on Saturday at the pipe shop, so the guys can admire it in its pristine condition before I light it up. (That leaves only two days to pick a tobacco! I better hurry up!)


----------



## Michigan_Moose

Bump cause you make some great looking pipes. Now to plan my next purchase from you.


----------



## karatekyle

Michigan_Moose said:


> Bump cause you make some great looking pipes. Now to plan my next purchase from you.


The one I've seen in person looks better than the picture. Beautiful pipes.


----------



## HWiebe

Michigan_Moose said:


> Bump cause you make some great looking pipes. Now to plan my next purchase from you.


Your pipe is in the air brother.


----------



## TommyTree

HWiebe said:


> Your pipe is in the air brother.


Hey Moose, pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## HWiebe

Pipe number 20 is on the bench. Need some help picking a color. So what do you gents think?


----------



## jfserama

Very nice. I don't usually like that shape but you did a great job with it! How did you drill the all important draft hole?

As far as color I'd think it would look good in a dark shade of brown. Like a mahogany but a bit darker. Although it doesn't look half bad with a natural finish… have you left any pipes uncolored?


----------



## mmiller

I think that would look great with either a walnut color or a cherry color, I know they are way different but honestly it would look great in any color


----------



## HWiebe

jfserama said:


> How did you drill the all important draft hole?


The draught hole is a two-parter. The little brass screw is the clean out for the draught hole.


----------



## jfserama

HWiebe said:


> The draught hole is a two-parter. The little brass screw is the clean out for the draught hole.


Ahh that makes sense. Thanks.


----------



## TommyTree

Leave it! Natural pipes darken beautifully with use!


----------



## Michigan_Moose

TommyTree said:


> Hey Moose, pics or it didn't happen!


Waiting for it to arrive brother, I will post pics for sure.


----------



## HWiebe

HWiebe said:


> Pipe number 20 is on the bench. Need some help picking a color. So what do you gents think?


This beauty now has a new owner. Ryan (Claws) took it home today. Thanks Ryan.


----------



## TommyTree

HWiebe said:


> This beauty now has a new owner. Ryan (Claws) took it home today. Thanks Ryan.


Did you stain it or leave it natural? If it's natural, Ryan knows a condition of ownership is that he post pictures as it darkens, right?


----------



## HWiebe

Ryan requested a slightly darker stain. He'll probably post pics at some point.


----------



## Oldmso54

Well Hekthor - after looking though this whole thread I've decided I need to go to work figuring out what I want for my next pipe! I have a mix of ideas so I need to settle on exactly what I want but boy the ideas are flowing in my head...


----------



## HWiebe

Oldmso54 said:


> Well Hekthor - after looking though this whole thread I've decided I need to go to work figuring out what I want for my next pipe! I have a mix of ideas so I need to settle on exactly what I want but boy the ideas are flowing in my head...


I'd be glad to bounce some ideas around if you'd like. PM me if you're interested.


----------



## gasdocok

HWiebe said:


> This beauty now has a new owner. Ryan (Claws) took it home today. Thanks Ryan.


Forgive me for being a pipe dope, but what is the little brass button on the back side of that stem?
Awesome pipe by the way!


----------



## HWiebe

gasdocok said:


> Forgive me for being a pipe dope, but what is the little brass button on the back side of that stem?
> Awesome pipe by the way!


No worries brother. It's not the most common feature. It is a clean out access hole because of the 90 degree angle of the draught hole you cannot pass a pipe cleaner from bit to bowl.


----------



## Michigan_Moose

Got my pipe today. Fired up some Tambolaka in it and man did it burn nice. now i am buzzed.


----------



## gahdzila

Looks great, Brent!


----------



## TommyTree

And how did it smoke?


----------



## Michigan_Moose

It smoked Perfect! I am amazed at how well it smoked, I smoked it on the way to work today  Squad leader is good


----------



## HWiebe

Glad to hear it Brent. Lol at the thought of smoking a Churchwarden while driving.


----------



## Hannibal

** Brent** But officer it's the pipes fault!! It got wedged on the gas pedal!!


----------



## HWiebe

Hannibal said:


> ** Brent** But officer it's the pipes fault!! It got wedged on the gas pedal!!


Hahahah...exactly my thought!!!!!


----------



## mmiller

Hannibal said:


> ** Brent** But officer it's the pipes fault!! It got wedged on the gas pedal!!


Officer I didnt mean to knock my wife out and give her a black eye, all I did was turn around, my pipe did the rest!


----------



## Michigan_Moose

My wife doesnt mind when I smoke cigars or pipe, but she really could not care less about what I buy or have... she just yawns at the thought of hearing about my new stuff...

BUT

She did say that is really cool looking about the Churchwarden.

hehehe


----------



## HWiebe

Hi Gents. I haven't posted anything in a while. I've been busy with life (little guy's due in 4 weeks) and with updates to the shop. I began to cut my own stems out of Acrylic. Here is a pipe commissioned by Claws (Ryan) in exchange for additional shop tooling.

*Specifications*
Shape: Long Brandy
Finish: smooth/rusticated
Colour: Dark Mahogany/Black
Overall Length: 7.25 in (184 mm)
Bowl Height: 1.85 in (47 mm)
Tobacco chamber diameter: 0.75 in (19 mm)
Tobacco chamber depth: 1.62 in (41 mm)
Tobacco chamber coating: none
Draught hole diameter: 0.16 in (4 mm)
Stummel material: Briar
Stem material: black Acrylic
Weight: 2.2 oz (63 g)


----------



## TommyTree

Nice inlay.


----------



## HWiebe

lol - not an inlay. Just a wide groove.


----------



## TommyTree

HWiebe said:


> lol - not an inlay. Just a wide groove.


My bad. I struggle often with woodworking terms. I was trying to describe the decorative work around the rim.


----------



## HWiebe

Meh. No worries. I really just fake most of my knowledge....


----------



## claws

my friend that looks awesome:shocked:. your skill never fails to impress me. that looks better then i imagined it on the drawing. your goods will be in your hands shortly. can't wait to pick that baby up and start breaking it in.:first:


----------



## Staxed

That is gorgeous!...when I have more funds available...I think I might know where one of my pipe orders will be coming from...


----------



## HWiebe

Here is a pipe commissioned by COYOTE JLR (Jacob)

*Specifications*
Shape: Churchwarden
Finish: smooth/rusticated
Colour: light mahogany
Overall Length: 9 in (229 mm)
Bowl Height: 2.25 in (57 mm)
Tobacco chamber diameter: 0.875 in (22 mm)
Tobacco chamber depth: 1.75 in (44 mm)
Tobacco chamber coating: none
Draught hole diameter: 0.125 in (3 mm)
Stummel material: Briar
Stem material: black ebonite
Weight: 2.3 oz (66 g)


----------



## CeeGar

Wow. That is really beautiful, Hekthor. Nice work!


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

Very well done!


----------



## TommyTree

I'm really liking the decorative touches you're adding.


----------



## HWiebe

Here is pipe number 024. It is the second hand cut stem I've ever attempted. Turned out pretty well I think.

*( If you are interested in taking this beauty home just drop me a PM. )*

*Specifications*
Shape: tankard
Finish: smooth
Colour: gray oak
Overall Length: 5.25 in (133 mm)
Bowl Height: 2.13 in (54 mm)
Tobacco chamber diameter: 0.75 in (19 mm)
Tobacco chamber depth: 1.875 in (48 mm)
Tobacco chamber coating: none
Draught hole diameter: 0.158 in (4 mm)
Stummel material: Briar
Stem material: ivory+black acrylic
Weight: 2.2 oz (63 g)


----------



## TommyTree

That one made me start to reach for my wallet to see how much money I had (before I realized that I didn't have any money). Beautiful pipe, and it should make someone very happy.


----------



## Evonnida

HWiebe said:


> Slight update to pipe #015 at the request of our local fire fighting BOTL.


That is amazing... Great request and great work Hekthor!


----------



## HWiebe

Thanks for the compliments gents. As my shop is getting tooled up it is becoming easier to produce the quality I am looking for. Thanks for the support all!


----------



## HWiebe

Here is a pipe commissioned by JBuike (Jason). He's a good friend of mine who requested that I let him know when the number 23 was coming up as it had a special meaning for him. I took partial payment in Cuban cigars following Jason's recent trip to Cuba. The "La Casa Del Habano" matchbox that the pipe is propped up on was a nod to the awesome sticks traded for this pipe. Hope you enjoy it Jason.

*Specifications*
Shape: apple
Finish: smooth
Colour: brown cherry
Overall Length: 5.5 in (140 mm)
Bowl Height: 1.88 in (48 mm)
Tobacco chamber diameter: 0.875 in (22 mm)
Tobacco chamber depth: 1.5 in (38 mm)
Tobacco chamber coating: none
Draught hole diameter: 0.158 in (4 mm)
Stummel material: Briar
Stem material: acrylic & sterling inlay
Weight: 2.15 oz (62 g)


----------



## Guest

Beautiful Hecktor!!!


----------



## gahdzila

absolutely stunning, Hekthor.


----------



## HWiebe

Thanks gents. I'm so glad I finally got into handcutting my own stems. Opens up the design possibilities.


----------



## DanR

WOW, that's awesome. Terrific work Hekthor!!!


----------



## mmiller

I love all the details in the stem/shank of that pipe. Your pipes are just getting prettier and prettier.


----------



## TommyTree

Whoa! Stunning design, insane grain patterns, an aesthetic triumph. Now can we get a review of how it smokes from the new owner?


----------



## loki993

HWiebe said:


> Here is a pipe commissioned by JBuike (Jason). He's a good friend of mine who requested that I let him know when the number 23 was coming up as it had a special meaning for him. I took partial payment in Cuban cigars following Jason's recent trip to Cuba. The "La Casa Del Habano" matchbox that the pipe is propped up on was a nod to the awesome sticks traded for this pipe. Hope you enjoy it Jason.
> 
> *Specifications*
> Shape: apple
> Finish: smooth
> Colour: brown cherry
> Overall Length: 5.5 in (140 mm)
> Bowl Height: 1.88 in (48 mm)
> Tobacco chamber diameter: 0.875 in (22 mm)
> Tobacco chamber depth: 1.5 in (38 mm)
> Tobacco chamber coating: none
> Draught hole diameter: 0.158 in (4 mm)
> Stummel material: Briar
> Stem material: acrylic & sterling inlay
> Weight: 2.15 oz (62 g)


Wow that is super super nice. Great pics too


----------



## HWiebe

TommyTree said:


> Whoa! Stunning design, insane grain patterns, an aesthetic triumph. Now can we get a review of how it smokes from the new owner?


This won't happen for a little while. He's out of town on business until Saturday.


----------



## Stonedog

Well done Hekthor!


----------



## smburnette

They keep getting better and better!

I wonder how much my early Wiebe pipe will be worth in 10 years?


----------



## HWiebe

I should issue certificates of authenticity to my past customers. Lol


----------



## mmiller

HWiebe said:


> I should issue certificates of authenticity to my past customers. Lol


Well yeah, when you become a famous carver I want people to know that I had one of your early pipes :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

HWiebe said:


> I should issue certificates of authenticity to my past customers. Lol


I think more often than not, certificates of authenticity raise red flags rather than dispelling suspicion


----------



## HWiebe

Pale Horse said:


> I think more often than not, certificates of authenticity raise red flags rather than dispelling suspicion


I tend to agree with you :tinfoil3:


----------



## johnb

wow these are great looking pipes, maybe when I am feeling a bit more flush I will order one


----------



## HWiebe

johnb said:


> wow these are great looking pipes, maybe when I am feeling a bit more flush I will order one


Shoot me a PM when you are ready.


----------



## HWiebe

HWiebe said:


>


Pipe #024 is sold. Thanks gents!


----------



## gasdocok

Hey Hekthor, what's the difference between a bulldog and a rhodesian?

You're a master pipemaker now so you get to field all my dumb noob questions


----------



## HWiebe

gasdocok said:


> Hey Hekthor, what's the difference between a bulldog and a rhodesian?
> 
> You're a master pipemaker now so you get to field all my dumb noob questions


Bulldogs have square stems/shanks and Rhodesians have round.


----------



## Martin

Mate you sure do make a lovely looking pipe. Wish I had those skills.


----------



## Martin

Double post.


----------



## HWiebe

Martin said:


> Mate you sure do make a lovely looking pipe. Wish I had those skills.


Thanks for the support brother!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HWiebe said:


> Pipe #024 is sold. Thanks gents!


Damn that's a nice pipe and a sitter!


----------



## HWiebe

This pipe took me a lot longer to complete than I thought it would. I cut 3 different stems before settling on this design.
*
Available to a good home. PM me if interested.*

#025

*Specifications*
Shape: panel/horn
Finish: smooth
Colour: gray oak
Overall Length: 6.25 in (159 mm)
Bowl Height: 2 in (51 mm)
Tobacco chamber diameter: 0.875 in (22 mm)
Tobacco chamber depth: 1.5 in (38 mm)
Tobacco chamber coating: none
Draught hole diameter: 0.158 in (4 mm)
Stummel material: Briar
Stem material: acrylic & briar inlay
Weight: 3.4 oz (98 g)


----------



## Evonnida

Hekthor... wow! That inlay is amazing. I am in love with that pipe!


----------



## HWiebe

Evonnida said:


> Hekthor... wow! That inlay is amazing. I am in love with that pipe!


For the right price, you and #025 can party all night long...:spy:


----------



## [OT] Loki

that thing is beautiful


----------



## Old Salty

That is awesome! I haven't made the jump to pipes as of yet, but those are really cool.


----------



## gasdocok

Why can't cigars be that freakin cool??

That pipe is amazing but I REALLY don't need another slope!

I almost want to buy it just as a piece of art but it's kind of offensive to a pipe to be bought and never smoked, I think.


----------



## Trilobyte

Couldn't resist #25. I cannot wait for the party to get started. Thanks Hekthor


----------



## gasdocok

I hate you Bob, but I fully expect to see that thing in action in an upcoming virtual herf!!


----------



## HWiebe

Thanks for the support Bob. #025 is off the market!


----------



## Deviate

Wow, #25 is absolutely _stunning_. May be about time to rehash thoughts of that Oom Paul...


----------



## HWiebe

Hi Gents. #026 just came off the bench.

I tried a new color I had kicking around. What do you think?

*Available for purchase. If interested drop me a PM. *

*Specifications*
Shape: billiard
Finish: smooth
Colour: orange
Overall Length: 5.75 in (146 mm)
Bowl Height: 2.1 in (53 mm)
Tobacco chamber diameter: 0.875 in (22 mm)
Tobacco chamber depth: 1.75 in (44 mm)
Tobacco chamber coating: none
Draught hole diameter: 0.158 in (4 mm)
Stummel material: Briar
Stem material: acrylic & brass inlay
Weight: 2.1 oz (60 g)


----------



## NarJar

Amazing as always Hekthor! Very classy, and a truly gorgeous pipe!


----------



## TommyTree

I've had many carvers tell me that a billiard won't look right without a slight cant, but here we have proof that it's possible! Great pipe!


----------



## HWiebe

Thanks for the compliments gents. I do not adhere to the typical standards for pipe shapes and have considered removing that from the spec sheet. I just want to make the pipe and not worry too much about classifying it. Often I start off intending to make a certain shape but due to grain direction or sand pockets in the Briar, I end up with something completely different. That's half the fun of creating art from a natural product.

I'm starting to feel more comfortable cutting my own stems and I hope my work speaks to that. This pipe was a joy to see come together.


----------



## gasdocok

The stem looks great to me, H.

I'm a little worried though that the better your pipes get, the more expensive they will be and by the time I actually decide to try to smoke a pipe again I won't be able to afford one of your masterpieces. :smoke2:

Keep up the good work, brother.


----------



## HWiebe

gasdocok said:


> The stem looks great to me, H.
> 
> I'm a little worried though that the better your pipes get, the more expensive they will be and by the time I actually decide to try to smoke a pipe again I won't be able to afford one of your masterpieces. :smoke2:
> 
> Keep up the good work, brother.


No worries, PUFF brothers get a significant discount off retail :thumb:


----------



## lostdog13

Really nice work Hekthor. Will have to see if I can afford one of your pipes when I get ready to pick one up.


----------



## HWiebe

OK. My baby boy is taking his sweet time to get here so I was able to work in the shop another day.

*Here is #27 available for purchase. #26 is also still available. Send me a PM if you are interested in either or both. *

*Specifications*
Finish: sandblast
Colour: black
Overall Length: 5.13 in (130 mm)
Bowl Height: 1.75 in (44 mm)
Tobacco chamber diameter: 0.875 in (22 mm)
Tobacco chamber depth: 1.3125 in (33 mm)
Tobacco chamber coating: black stain
Draught hole diameter: 0.158 in (4 mm)
Stummel material: Briar & Lacewood
Stem material: Ivory Acrylic
Weight: 2.2 oz (63 g)


----------



## AStateJB

Very interesting pipe, Hekthor. Almost industrial looking. I like it!


----------



## FiveStar

Hekthor, your style is really starting to "take shape" if you'll pardon the pun. The last 2 pipes on this thread are starting to show your work maturing into a really refined, modern, minimalist style. #26 especially reminds me of some of Eltang's Tubos. Keep up the good work brother. You're really developing as a carver! I might have to start saving for a chubby nosewarmer comission.....


----------



## karatekyle

Hekthor, that pipe is beautifully artistic. I love the little bit of sandblast texture with that color. I have to say, when I eventually break down and buy one of these, it'll be a straight billiard in that same style. Beautiful.


----------



## Siv

Hekthor, your progress is impressive and clearly showing that you have a talent for this. Keep up the excellent work!


----------



## HWiebe

Thanks gents. The better my tools and materials get, the better the results I think.


----------



## AStateJB

HWiebe said:


> Thanks gents. The better my tools and materials get, the better the results I think.


Sure... blame it on the tools and materials... :cheeky: :lol:


----------



## karatekyle

HWiebe said:


> Thanks gents. The better my tools and materials get, the better the results I think.


NEVER blame the tools :thumb:


----------



## HWiebe

#028

Here's the last pipe that was sitting on the bench. I had some spare time this afternoon so I completed it.

*Specifications*
Finish: smooth
Colour: cherry
Overall Length: 6.25 in (159 mm)
Bowl Height: 1.75 in (44 mm)
Tobacco chamber diameter: 0.875 in (22 mm)
Tobacco chamber depth: 1.5 in (38 mm)
Tobacco chamber coating: none
Draught hole diameter: 0.158 in (4 mm)
Stummel material: briar & nickel plated band
Stem material: black acrylic
Weight: 1.4 oz (40 g)

*PM me if you are interested. $145 shipped*


----------



## android

nice pipes Hekthor, I enjoyed looking through the thread and seeing your progression as an artist. I'm a carver myself, but have only made a few and need to get back in the shop and get another completed! thanks for the inspiration.

how are you cutting your stems? do you use a metal lathe?


----------



## HWiebe

I use a combination of metal lathe, drill press, Dremel, several files, dry and wet sandpaper, polishing compound and buffing wheel.


----------



## Tinman Tindall

Ryan showed me some of your pipes he had.
So thought i would check it out.

These are some beautiful pieces of work. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Hain84

My great grandfather used a pipe but I never used a pipe before and never really paid much attention to them. However I have to admit the Cherry and Black one looks stunning.


----------



## HWiebe

Pipe number 26 is SOLD. thanks John.


----------



## HWiebe

Pipe #009-02

This pipe was commissioned by Brent (Michigan_Moose) as a big brother to his Gandalf Churchwarden.

Sorry for the lack of specifications but I am in a hotel room away from my home PC.


----------



## Hannibal

Very nice looking pipe Hekthor!!


----------



## Derrick_Y

HWiebe;

Your pipes are really attractive and have peaked my interest. Unfortunately I can not PM yet so was wondering if you could drop me and email.

info at dyimages dot com is my email


----------



## Machurtado

I'm really digging on 009-02 and of course love the pipe that I purchased from you earlier in the year might be making another purchase soon!


----------



## Michigan_Moose

Yea that 009-2 is the best smoking pipe I own as of right now. A 1/4 bowl will last me about 1 hour....lol

The pictures do not do it justice to how large it is.


----------



## Machurtado

Just out of curiosity can you give the dimensions for it?


----------



## loki993

One day Ill have a Hwiebe of my own lol


----------



## NomoMoMo

Great job Hekthor, that is one sweet looking pipe.


----------



## HWiebe

Pipe #029

*Specifications*
Finish: rusticated
Colour: charcoal black
Overall Length: 7 in (178 mm)
Bowl Height: 2.25 in (57 mm)
Tobacco chamber diameter: 0.88 in (22 mm)
Tobacco chamber depth: 2 in (51 mm)
Tobacco chamber coating: none
Draught hole diameter: 0.158 in (4 mm)
Stummel material: Briar
Stem material: amber acrylic
Weight: 2.3 oz (66 g)


----------



## NomoMoMo

Wow! That pipe is awesome. Nice finish and I love the integrated pipe stand. Another fine work of art.


----------



## Michigan_Moose

OK guys, 029 is my last pipe for a while to give you all more of a chance to have some made... LOL

Awesome looking pipe brother, I cant wait to smoke it.

Moose


----------



## HWiebe

Number 030 is now off the bench. This was a pipe commissioned by Bob (Trilobyte).

*Specifications*
Finish: smooth
Colour: grey oak
Overall Length: 12.75 in (324 mm)
Bowl Height: 2.75 in (70 mm)
Tobacco chamber diameter: 0.88 in (22 mm)
Tobacco chamber depth: 2.25 in (57 mm)
Tobacco chamber coating: none
Draught hole diameter: 0.158 in (4 mm)
Stummel material: briar, zebrawood, bamboo, acrylic
Stem material: rust & black acrylic
Weight: 4.3 oz (124 g)


----------



## Fuzzy

That pipe, my brother, is a work of art!


----------



## pipinho

could you post prices with the info?


----------



## DanR

Wow, just wow! That's absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## MontyTheMooch

HWiebe said:


> Pipe #029
> 
> *Specifications*
> Finish: rusticated
> Colour: charcoal black
> Overall Length: 7 in (178 mm)
> Bowl Height: 2.25 in (57 mm)
> Tobacco chamber diameter: 0.88 in (22 mm)
> Tobacco chamber depth: 2 in (51 mm)
> Tobacco chamber coating: none
> Draught hole diameter: 0.158 in (4 mm)
> Stummel material: Briar
> Stem material: amber acrylic
> Weight: 2.3 oz (66 g)


Now THAT is an awesome pipe. How much gold is required for one of those? I'd risk the wrath of "She who must not be crossed" to get one of those!


----------



## HWiebe

Thanks for the compliment Fuzz. Prices are posted on my website.

Home - Hekthor Wiebe Handcrafted Pipes


----------



## mikebjrtx

The last two pipes are absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## HWiebe

Moose reviewed pipe# 029 on his site!

Pipe reviews - www.***********.com


----------



## MontyTheMooch

HWiebe said:


> Moose reviewed pipe# 029 on his site!
> 
> Pipe reviews - www.***********.com


SO jealous of Moose right now. Gorgeous pipe.


----------



## karatekyle

These pipes have gotten amazing lately! So pretty!


----------



## HWiebe

Thanks gents. The level of detail on the latest pipes has greatly increased the production time but I think the outcome is worth it.


----------



## mikebjrtx

HWiebe said:


> Thanks gents. The level of detail on the latest pipes has greatly increased the production time but I think the outcome is worth it.


I think you're right. Those last two were both like: "Wow I've never seen a pipe like that, and I like it."


----------



## HWiebe

#31

This pipe design was something I had rolling around in my head. Available to a good home. ( Home - Hekthor Wiebe Handcrafted Pipes )

*Specifications*
Finish: smooth
Colour: red cherry & natural
Overall Length: 5.5 in (140 mm)
Bowl Height: 2.5 in (64 mm)
Tobacco chamber diameter: 0.88 in (22 mm)
Tobacco chamber depth: 1.75 in (44 mm)
Draught hole diameter: 0.158 in (4 mm)
Stummel material: briar & spalted purpleheart
Stem material: ivory acrylic
Weight: 1.4 oz (40 g)


----------



## gasdocok

good lord hekthor. that is amazing looking! I am this close to buying one of your pipes just as a piece of artwork, not to smoke.


----------



## johnb

wow hekthor looks amazing.. wish i had the funds


----------



## HWiebe

Thanks gents!

This pipe is *SOLD!*


----------



## HWiebe

I've also began making a side line of tobacco accessories:

Tampers









Draw Tools


----------



## MontyTheMooch

HWiebe said:


> I've also began making a side line of tobacco accessories:


Very Nice!


----------



## HWiebe

Thanks Eric!


----------



## jsnake

I have been MIA due to life. HWiebe, you are continuing some amazing work. I still want you to make me a pipe. Have you done any free hand stuff like Eric Nording does? I have been eyeballing those and thought maybe you might be able to do something for me. I will be keeping an eye out here for what you have available.


----------



## HWiebe

#031-2 Is available to a good home. Comes with a tamper/screw driver tool $215 shipped.

*Specifications*
Finish: smooth
Colour: natural
Overall Length: 4.5 in (114 mm)
Bowl Height: 1.5 in (38 mm)
Tobacco chamber diameter: 0.88 in (22 mm)
Tobacco chamber depth: 1.25 in (32 mm)
Draught hole diameter: 0.158 in (4 mm)
Stummel material: briar
Stem material: rust & black Acrylic
Weight: 5.1 oz (147 g)


----------



## Fuzzy

That is a great looking Pipe! Talk about a cool smoke.

Kind of reminds me of my misspent youth, all it needs is a carb hole.


----------



## MontyTheMooch

Intersting. I'll bet it smokes REALLY dry.


----------



## HWiebe

MontyTheMooch said:


> Intersting. I'll bet it smokes REALLY dry.


I can only imagine. This is the second two-chamber pipe I've made and they offer an unparalleled smoking experience. On the last one I made you'd swear the ember in the bowl was out if it weren't for the flavour. It takes some getting used to as I learned when I was constantly re-lighting the already lit bowl.


----------



## MontyTheMooch

HWiebe said:


> I can only imagine. This is the second two-chamber pipe I've made and they offer an unparalleled smoking experience. On the last one I made you'd swear the ember in the bowl was out if it weren't for the flavour. It takes some getting used to as I learned when I was constantly re-lighting the already lit bowl.


Yup. That's kind of how my gourd calabash smokes. Super dry. It's really nice for those blends that tend to bite no matter how you manage them. Yours has a kind of steampunk look to it. Pretty cool!


----------



## HWiebe

Pipes # 027 and 031-2 are still available.

FYI - For Puff brothers I accept partial payment in cigars :smoke2:


----------



## lasix

I got #31 in today. All I can say is WOW !!!!!! Truly amazing pipe Hekthor..... Thank you very much for making such a beautiful piece. I will enjoy this pipe for a long long time.


----------



## HWiebe

Just finished pipe # 032 on Google Plus v-herf tonight.

Could be yours for only $95+shipping.

*Specifications*
Finish: bubble rustication
Colour: black & natural
Overall Length: 5.75 in (146 mm)
Bowl Height: 2 in (51 mm)
Tobacco chamber diameter: 0.88 in (22 mm)
Tobacco chamber depth: 1.5 in (38 mm)
Draught hole diameter: 0.158 in (4 mm)
Stummel material: briar
Stem material: ebonite
Weight: 1.7 oz (49 g)


----------



## karatekyle

There was a guy on Reddit the other day who was looking for some custom work and it sounded like the perfect gig for Hekthor. Turns out the guy took my recommendation. And look at the end result! Another awesome pipe, glad to see you're having such success with this!


----------



## HWiebe

Pipe number 033 available to a good home. $115+shipping.

*Specifications*
Finish: smooth & leather rustication
Colour: black & natural
Overall Length: 4.75 in (121 mm)
Bowl Height: 2 in (51 mm)
Tobacco chamber diameter: 0.88 in (22 mm)
Tobacco chamber depth: 1.25 in (32 mm)
Draught hole diameter: 0.158 in (4 mm)
Stummel material: briar
Stem material: amber acrylic
Weight: 1.78 oz (51 g)


----------



## HWiebe

karatekyle said:


> There was a guy on Reddit the other day who was looking for some custom work and it sounded like the perfect gig for Hekthor. Turns out the guy took my recommendation. And look at the end result! Another awesome pipe, glad to see you're having such success with this!


Kinda stole my thunder there. Thanks Kyle! lol

Pipe # 034 was commissioned by a member of another board.

*Specifications*
Finish: leather rustication
Colour: black
Overall Length: 9 in (229 mm)
Bowl Height: 3.75 in (95 mm)
Tobacco chamber diameter: 0.88 in (22 mm)
Tobacco chamber depth: 2 in (51 mm)
Draught hole diameter: 0.158 in (4 mm)
Stummel material: briar
Stem material: black , ivory, black & blue acrylic
Weight: 2.7 oz (78 g)


----------



## karatekyle

HWiebe said:


> Kinda stole my thunder there. Thanks Kyle! lol


Haha sorry about that! It was too cool, I couldn't help but show it off! :thumb:


----------



## DanR

Hekthor, I am just amazed at your work. At some point you moved from making pipes to making pure works of art. Just lovely, every one!


----------



## HWiebe

Another pipe commissioned by a non Puff member. #035

*Specifications*
Finish: leather rustication
Colour: black
Overall Length: 5.5 in (140 mm)
Bowl Height: 2 in (51 mm)
Tobacco chamber diameter: 0.88 in (22 mm)
Tobacco chamber depth: 1.5 in (38 mm)
Draught hole diameter: 0.158 in (4 mm)
Stummel material: briar
Stem material: ivory acrylic
Weight: 2 oz (57 g)


----------



## Desertlifter

Nice work again! Your work is amazing, and I really like the high-contrasts you have been using between pipe and stem.


----------



## Cigarman44

Make that former non Puff member and hopefully repeat HWiebe buyer. Even though it was a simple design, he hit spot on what I was looking for. Can't wait!


----------



## HWiebe

Welcome aboard Joe!

There's a lot of great BOTLs on here. Enjoy your stay!


----------



## HWiebe

Pipe number 036 is now complete and available for purchase.

$185 CAD plus shipping.

*Specifications*
Finish: pitted rustication
Colour: dark rust
Overall Length: 5.5 in (140 mm)
Bowl Height: 1.88 in (48 mm)
Tobacco chamber diameter: 0.88 in (22 mm)
Tobacco chamber depth: 1.5 in (38 mm)
Draught hole diameter: 0.158 in (4 mm)
Stummel material: briar
Stem material: black acrylic
Weight: 1.35 oz (39 g)


----------



## HWiebe

Pipe 27 and 33 are sold.


----------



## Cigarman44

Smokes great Hekthor!


----------



## HWiebe

I'm glad you like it Joe! Thanks for sharing the action shot.


----------



## HWiebe

Pipe 036 is now on consignment at a local B&M and is therefore no longer available online.


----------



## hotsoup

On pipe #34 the workmanship on the pipe is absolutely top notch. The draught hole is great, bottom center just where it should be. It passes the pipe cleaner test 100%, so its a cinch to clean.


----------



## mmiller

I havent checked out this thread in a while but man your pipes just keep getting better and better! Great work! :tu


----------



## HWiebe

I haven't been in the shop much lately now that our infant son is finally home. I managed to sneak a bit of work here and there over the past few weeks and here's what became of it.

*Specifications*
finish: leather & sandblast
colour: orange cherry
length: 5.5 in (140 mm)
bowl height: 2 in (51 mm)
tobacco chamber diameter: 0.88 in (22 mm)
tobacco chamber depth: 1.5 in (38 mm)
draught hole diameter: 0.158 in (4 mm)
stummel material: briar
stem material: black acrylic
weight: 3.2 oz (92 g)


----------



## gasdocok

damn, that is purdy. what exactly would you call that shape?


----------



## HWiebe

gasdocok said:


> damn, that is purdy. what exactly would you call that shape?


I call it a H. Wiebe original.. eace:


----------



## Cigarman44

Nice work!


----------



## Monday

That last pipe is stellar!


----------



## Frankenstein

I'm not normally one to comment saying something is good or bad.... 

But dang #038 is an absolute beauty. Great work sir!


----------



## HWiebe

Thanks gents!


----------



## AStateJB

Absolutely beautiful work as usual, Hekthor! I love the leather rustication!


----------



## Scott W.

Great work buddy. I smoked mine last night, good smoker


----------



## HWiebe

I liked #38 so much I felt it needed its own custom packaging.


----------



## MontyTheMooch

VERY nice Hekthor! I gots to get my letter out to Santa (wife).


----------



## HWiebe

Just sold pipe #038. Thanks gents.


----------



## HWiebe

Now that the recipient has taken delivery of it, it's time to unveil pipe #39!

*Specifications*
finish: leather & smooth
colour: orange cherry & black
length: 6.5 in (165 mm)
bowl height: 2.25 in (57 mm)
tobacco chamber diameter: 0.88 in (22 mm)
tobacco chamber depth: 1.5 in (38 mm)
draught hole diameter: 0.158 in (4 mm)
stummel material: briar
stem material: black acrylic with inlay
weight: 2.7 oz (78 g)


----------



## MontyTheMooch

You packed that one in with #37 when you shipped it to me.....right?


----------



## MiamiMikePA

HW,

Very nice! Just curious what the inlay is and the price?


----------



## HWiebe

MiamiMikePA said:


> HW,
> 
> Very nice! Just curious what the inlay is and the price?


I found the wood in a bin of misc turning blanks. The shop keep couldn't tell me the species. All I know is I love the mineral streaking.

As for the price, you'll have to contact the buyer as this was a gift to another BOTL.


----------



## MiamiMikePA

Didn't realize It was gone already.


----------



## Troutman22

> Now that the recipient has taken delivery of it, it's time to unveil pipe #39!


I thought he was referring to pipe #38 as well lol. Good to know!

Really enjoy your work.


----------



## Chris0673

I'm a total newb to pipes but I gotta say, sir, your work is amazing!


----------



## Makeyawanalaugh

All I can say is wow. I dream to own a pipe made by you I would also love to carve my own but still. Wow.

Not worthy


----------



## HWiebe

This was a commissioned pipe. The brother wanted a rustic finished, hearty walled churchwarden for his large hands. Here is what came of it.

*Specifications*
serial: 040
finish: leather & satin
colour: cherry & black
length: 12 in (305 mm)
bowl height: 2.25 in (57 mm)
tobacco chamber diameter: 0.88 in (22 mm)
tobacco chamber depth: 1.38 in (35 mm)
draught hole diameter: 0.158 in (4 mm)
stummel material: briar
stem material: black ebonite
weight: 3.1 oz (89 g)


----------



## Dr. Plume

Beautiful work!


----------



## Chris0673

That is really beautiful!


----------



## HWiebe

This is a dual chamber pipe I designed while on V-herf one night. When Bob saw the sketch he had to have it.

*Specifications*
serial: 041
finish: leather & smooth
colour: cherry
length: 4.5 in (114 mm)
bowl height: 3.25 in (83 mm)
tobacco chamber diameter: 0.88 in (22 mm)
tobacco chamber depth: 1 in (25 mm)
draught hole diameter: 0.158 in (4 mm)
stummel material: briar
stem material: black acrylic
weight: 3.35 oz (96 g)


----------



## 36Bones

I have no words. Just beautiful.


----------



## jphank

Wow...


----------



## gasdocok

Holy Canadian Goose Crap, Hekthor!

That this is beautiful. bet it's a real cool smoker too. can't wait to see Bob try it out.


----------



## lostdog13

Another very beautiful pipe Hekthor!! I am really excited about getting mine done. Need to PM you so we can get that ball rolling. Especially since this is #41 .


----------



## steinr1

LOVELY work.

For fun, here is a Ropp Record. About 6" tall, cherrywood body, briar shank, "plastic" fitting and bit. Not sure of when these were produced; I'd say late 1950s -60s. This one un-smoked and currently as found. Could do with a polish.

View attachment 72348
View attachment 72349




HWiebe said:


> This was a commissioned pipe. The brother wanted a rustic finished, hearty walled churchwarden for his large hands. Here is what came of it.
> 
> *Specifications*
> serial: 040
> finish: leather & satin
> colour: cherry & black
> length: 12 in (305 mm)
> bowl height: 2.25 in (57 mm)
> tobacco chamber diameter: 0.88 in (22 mm)
> tobacco chamber depth: 1.38 in (35 mm)
> draught hole diameter: 0.158 in (4 mm)
> stummel material: briar
> stem material: black ebonite
> weight: 3.1 oz (89 g)


----------



## steinr1

steinr1 said:


> LOVELY work.
> 
> For fun, here is a Ropp Record. About 6" tall, cherrywood body, briar shank, "plastic" fitting and bit. Not sure of when these were produced; I'd say late 1950s -60s. This one un-smoked and currently as found. Could do with a polish.


Just saw that the image uploads didn't seem to have worked. My comment makes little sense without them. The bowl design is quite similar to the Ropp. Plus ca change... Obviously, the quality of work is quite different. Unfair to compare (in either direction) an artisan pipe with a mass produced one.

I've reviewed down this thread and it is a pleasure to see the technical skills catching up with the imagination shown in these designs. Not in any way to disparage the skills shown throughout. I saw a comment about blaming "materials and tools" for earlier pipes not being to the maker's full satisfaction in some way. Peshaw! Methinks he doth protest too much.

View attachment 72350
View attachment 72351


----------



## KaChong

What does the dual chamber do? Is it a slurp bucket for moisture to flow into?


----------



## HWiebe

KaChong said:


> What does the dual chamber do? Is it a slurp bucket for moisture to flow into?


The second chamber is a cooling chamber. That way you always draw cool smoke. A nice side effect is moisture never travels up the stem.


----------



## jphank

HWiebe said:


> The second chamber is a cooling chamber. That way you always draw cool smoke. A nice side effect is moisture never travels up the stem.


No gurgles, ever? Cool trick


----------



## mcgreggor57

Another awesome pipe, congrats Bob!


----------



## HWiebe

mcgreggor57 said:


> Another awesome pipe, congrats Bob!


I hope the storm along the East coast won't effect Bob or this shipment. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Trilobyte

HWiebe said:


> This is a dual chamber pipe I designed while on V-herf one night. When Bob saw the sketch he had to have it.
> 
> *Specifications*
> serial: 041
> finish: leather & smooth
> colour: cherry
> length: 4.5 in (114 mm)
> bowl height: 3.25 in (83 mm)
> tobacco chamber diameter: 0.88 in (22 mm)
> tobacco chamber depth: 1 in (25 mm)
> draught hole diameter: 0.158 in (4 mm)
> stummel material: briar
> stem material: black acrylic
> weight: 3.35 oz (96 g)


Hekthor,

The pipe is gorgeous and smokes like a dream. Thank you very much.


----------



## HWiebe

Trilobyte said:


> Hekthor,
> 
> The pipe is gorgeous and smokes like a dream. Thank you very much.


Bob I'm glad it arrived intact. Can't wait to see it in V-Herf. Thanks again for the support.


----------



## Fraze

Man that is a beautiful pipe.


----------



## HWiebe

Here is pipe #042 which I carved this weekend. It is a churchwarden with natural briar bark rim, flame grain and maple inlay in the shank extension. The maple is flanked top and bottom by brass rings and capped with black acrylic.

Available to any interested BOTL/SOTL for $185+ S&H.

*Specifications*
serial: 042
finish: smooth & craggly
colour: brown natural
length: 11.75 in (298 mm)
bowl height: 2.5 in (64 mm)
tobacco chamber diameter: 0.88 in (22 mm)
tobacco chamber depth: 1.75 in (44 mm)
draught hole diameter: 0.158 in (4 mm)
stummel material: briar
stem material: black ebonite
weight: 3.28 oz (94 g)


----------



## MontyTheMooch

I bet Dan will be all over this one. Nice job Hekthor.


----------



## Dr. Plume

Wow


----------



## Chris0673

That is B-E-A-Utiful!


----------



## 36Bones

Hekthor you are a master pipe builder. Works of art.


----------



## jphank

Gorgeous work!


----------



## HWiebe

Good evening folks. It's been a while since I posted a new pipe. Here is a Calibash I have been working on. It's got a Meerschaum bowl, Briar stummel, acrylic stem and a solid brass cleanout. The cooling chamber is 2" deep and 1 1/8" wide for a nice cool smoke.

Now available for sale on my site. (Willing to accept partial trades for cigars.)

*Specifications*
serial: 043
finish: pitted
colour: orange and yellow
length: 4.5 in (114 mm)
bowl height: 3 in (76 mm)
tobacco chamber diameter: 0.88 in (22 mm)
tobacco chamber depth: 0.88 in (22 mm)
draught hole diameter: 0.158 in (4 mm)
stummel material: briar with meershaum bowl
stem material: black and gold acrylic
weight: 4.3 oz (124 g)


----------



## AStateJB

Absolutely stunning work, Hekthor!


----------



## HWiebe

Thanks brother. I mixed a new colour for this pipe and I really like it.


----------



## steinr1

Great manual skill never fails to impress me...


----------



## HWiebe

This pipe is now sold. Thanks for the interest folks!


----------



## HWiebe

First HWiebe pipe of 2013! This was a commission by a BOTL on FB.

*Specifications*
serial: 044
finish: worn smooth
colour: rustic natural
length: 14.5 in (368 mm)
bowl height: 2 in (51 mm)
tobacco chamber diameter: 0.88 in (22 mm)
tobacco chamber depth: 1.5 in (38 mm)
draught hole diameter: 0.158 in (4 mm)
stummel material: briar
stem material: birch sleeved with stainless and orange acrylic
weight: 2.9 oz (83 g)


----------



## Blue_2

Beautiful work Hekthor! 

Considering a thread I saw recently about Churchwardens, I have a feeling that you'll receive a few PM's for similar reproductions.


----------



## Chris0673

Hekthor....that is beautiful! That is REALLY beautiful! Just curious though...what's with the little metal piece on the bottom? Is that just for decoration or does it serve a purpose?


----------



## HWiebe

Chris0673 said:


> Hekthor....that is beautiful! That is REALLY beautiful! Just curious though...what's with the little metal piece on the bottom? Is that just for decoration or does it serve a purpose?


It is for decoration on this pipe but the mythical LOTR pipe would have had this so the pipe could be sheathed and a leather strap hooked over the brass to keep the pipe from sliding out during wild adventures. lol


----------



## HugSeal

I keep getting amazed by your pipes, really really excellent workmanship. Someday i must buy myself one


----------



## Chris0673

HWiebe said:


> It is for decoration on this pipe but the mythical LOTR pipe would have had this so the pipe could be sheathed and a leather strap hooked over the brass to keep the pipe from sliding out during wild adventures. lol


How very cool!


----------



## HWiebe

HugSeal said:


> I keep getting amazed by your pipes, really really excellent workmanship. Someday i must buy myself one


Björn!!!
Long time no see! Thanks for the compliments.


----------



## pipinho

Hwiebie,
As a carver what's more difficult? These large pipes with wild designs or trying to put your subtle touch on a classic shape? I ask because when i see the larger mario grandi pipes it does not impress me as much as the smaller normal shaped pipes they make with their style. Don't get me wrong they are all beautiful pipes but i see more elegance with what they have done with their classis shaped pipes. What's your opinion? What do you perfer?


----------



## HWiebe

Thats a phenomenal question.

Personally I prefer one-off creations of my own design. Reproductions and classic pipe shapes are all very beautiful but as an artist its far more rewarding to bring ones own vision to fruition rather than duplicate someone else's vision. That is the reason why classic pipes are more difficult to make. Everyone has a preconceived notion of what that pipe is supposed to look like. The slightest deviation or "artist spin" is considered a flaw or imperfection. With original work, only the artisan will ever know whether the finished product matches the established vision.


----------



## jheiliger

Very nice, Hekthor! You are such an artist... Someday, I too will purchase one of your creations.

Joe


----------



## HWiebe

This pipe is a prize for the Troop Pipe Rally.

*Specifications*
serial: 046
finish: leather
colour: black
length: 6.7 in (170 mm)
bowl height: 2.1 in (53 mm)
tobacco chamber diameter: 0.88 in (22 mm)
tobacco chamber depth: 1.8 in (46 mm)
draught hole diameter: 0.158 in (4 mm)
stummel material: briar with wenge wood shank cap
stem material: cumberland
weight: 2.25 oz (65 g)


----------



## pipinho

your pipes are amazing!


----------



## Packerjh

pipinho said:


> your pipes are amazing!


Yeah...What he said! I am SO impressed with what you make...Nicely done doesn't quite say it well enough!


----------



## bigdaddychester

That is just one more reason to get involved in that promotion Hekthor. That is one beautiful pipe, and I hope I win it!


----------



## OnePyroTec

The only thing I don't like about this pipe is that it is not mine. Nice Job!


----------



## mturnmm

Yeah Hektor I was on another pipe forum and they wanted to know if anyone had heard of you...I have you big props!


----------



## HWiebe

Thanks Monte.
Appreciate it brother.


----------



## DanR

Incredible stuff, Hekthor. Just incredible!! I hope I win that pipe because I sure intend to try.


----------



## HWiebe

This calabash shaped Churchwarden was a lot of fun to carve. It has several species of wood with different grains which offers textural contrast.

*Specifications*
serial: 047
finish: dimpled
colour: red cherry/ black
length: 11.75 in (298 mm)
bowl height: 2.75 in (70 mm)
tobacco chamber diameter: 1.13 in (29 mm)
tobacco chamber depth: 2.88 in (73 mm)
draught hole diameter: 0.158 in (4 mm)
stummel material: briar
stem material: black ebonite
embellishment: wenge bowl and shank cap with maple inlay and faux ivory shank extension
weight: 4.7 oz (135 g)


----------



## gasdocok

Hekthor, can you believe you are on pipe #47 already???
They were good looking pipes to start with but they keep getting better. Even the ones I don't particularly care for the design of you can easily tell that your skills have become quite remarkable.

Keep up the good work my canadian friend.


----------



## Scott W.

HWiebe said:


> This pipe is a prize for the Troop Pipe Rally.
> 
> *Specifications*
> serial: 046
> finish: leather
> colour: black
> length: 6.7 in (170 mm)
> bowl height: 2.1 in (53 mm)
> tobacco chamber diameter: 0.88 in (22 mm)
> tobacco chamber depth: 1.8 in (46 mm)
> draught hole diameter: 0.158 in (4 mm)
> stummel material: briar with wenge wood shank cap
> stem material: cumberland
> weight: 2.25 oz (65 g)


This pipe is absolutley gorgeous.


----------



## HWiebe

I hadn't done a sandblast in a while. This pipe is destined for a B&M in Edmonton.

*Specifications*
serial: 048
finish: sandblast
colour: red cherry/ black
length: 6.5 in (165 mm)
bowl height: 2.5 in (64 mm)
tobacco chamber diameter: 0.875 in (22 mm)
tobacco chamber depth: 2 in (51 mm)
draught hole diameter: 0.158 in (4 mm)
stummel material: briar
stem material: tortoise acrylic
embellishment: cream shank cap
weight: 2.6 oz (75 g)


----------



## KayWoodrow

Great job! Love the contrast on the poker.


----------



## pipinho

that is beautiful! Hekthor is there a reason that alot of small pipe makers tend to pokers? I found it curious because i didn't think that the demand for pokers were so large, or are pokers easier to produce?


----------



## HWiebe

It seems to be a good pipe for beginners to make. Simple right angle to drill. I haven't made one in a long time.


----------



## iggy_jet

Great looking pipes...
What do you use for a finish on the pipes?


----------



## HWiebe

Carnauba wax is applied for the final shine.


----------



## HWiebe

This is sort of a two for one posting. Both pipes available for purchase on my website. Home - Hekthor Wiebe Handcrafted Pipes

#049 




































pipe #050


----------



## Packerjh

two more stunners...You'z the man!!!


----------



## HWiebe

Here's another take on the Devil Anse Hatfield pipe. This was a commissioned pipe from a fellow BOTL.

*Specifications*
serial: 051
finish: smooth
colour: red mahogany
length: 5.25 in (133 mm)
bowl height: 1.75 in (44 mm)
tobacco chamber diameter: 0.875 in (22 mm)
tobacco chamber depth: 1.5 in (38 mm)
draught hole diameter: 0.08 in (2 mm)
stummel material: briar
stem material: black ebonite
embellishment: n/a
weight: 1.3 oz (37 g)


----------



## Desertlifter

The birdseye grain on 049 is beautiful, and 051.....sigh.


----------



## HWiebe

#052 was a commission. It's a squatter version of my #048 tulip.

*Specifications*
serial: 052
finish: smooth
colour: natural
length: 5.25 in (133 mm)
bowl height: 2 in (51 mm)
tobacco chamber diameter: 0.875 in (22 mm)
tobacco chamber depth: 1.75 in (44 mm)
draught hole diameter: 0.16 in (4 mm)
stummel material: briar
stem material: black ebonite
embellishment: n/a
weight: 2.6 oz (75 g)


----------



## HWiebe

Finally completed a commissioned pipe.

*Specifications*
serial: 053
finish: smooth & sandblast
colour: natural
length: 6.75 in (171 mm)
bowl height: 2.75 in (70 mm)
tobacco chamber diameter: 0.875 in (22 mm)
tobacco chamber depth: 2.5 in (64 mm)
draught hole diameter: 0.16 in (4 mm)
stummel material: briar
stem material: black ebonite
embellishment: black acrylic shank cap
weight: 3.8 oz (109 g)
































































Also carved this tamper aerator/nubber for him.


----------



## Packerjh

That is SICK!!! Such an artisan!


----------



## splattttttt

I'm in awe... Can't believe the progress you've achieved in these two short years. 
Everything! 
Every single aspect show. From design conception, to finish, choice of briar and other material. Even the photos you've listed and your logo no less... All have developed into what one would expect only from a master pipe turner and factory quality promos. 
What and where will you take us next?
Nirvana?
My hat is off to you my good man. We'll be seeing you at the very top soon I expect!


----------



## steinr1

Very, very nice indeed. Not my personal style, but the quality speaks for itself. I like the twist on the military mount. Or is it? 

The tamper is a thing of beauty. Amber or acrylic end? Again my personal preference, but I feel that a little slightly wider "foot" end to the brass tamper part would make it look more "complete" to my eyes. Others will definitely disagree with me. Chaqun a son gout... 

It's really fun to look way back on this thread to see the development of your style and skills. Good though the early ones are, these late ones are in a different league.



I've just seen Jack's comment below that it is just two short years since your first posts. The progress and quality you have achieved is astounding. It's unually reckoned that it takes 10 years of diligent practice to get any craft to "Master" level. You've achieved so much in so short a span. I really look forward to the next "attempts" and the leaps in technique and inspiration of which you are clearly capable. So many new materials, such greater knowledge of gas flow than was available in the "Classic" period. Where will you take us next?


----------



## splattttttt

HWiebe said:


> Meh. No worries. I really just fake most of my knowledge....


A modest person has no bounds!


----------



## HWiebe

This little Rhodesian was a commission from a fellow BOTL.

*Specifications*
serial: 054
finish: smooth & sandblast
colour: red cherry
length: 5 in (127 mm)
bowl height: 1.75 in (44 mm)
tobacco chamber diameter: 1 in (25 mm)
tobacco chamber depth: 1.38 in (35 mm)
draught hole diameter: 0.16 in (4 mm)
stummel material: briar
stem material: black ebonite
embellishment: wenge shank cap
weight: 1.8 oz (52 g)


----------



## Chris0673

Wow! That is B. E. A. UTIFUL! One of these days I'll have the fundage to get a genuine Hwiebe pipe!


----------



## Tobias Lutz

:hail::dude::clap2::banana::rockon::thumb::canada:

You sir are talented beyond the threshold of the ordinary.
Gorgeous pipes!


----------



## splattttttt

never have I seen anything pipe related being so artistically perfect!


----------



## trenschler

Yeah, and that one is all mine! Muahhaha!


----------



## splattttttt

trenschler said:


> Yeah, and that one is all mine! Muahhaha!


lucky duck, lol


----------



## HWiebe

This pipe is available to purchase on my website. Or PM me.

*Specifications*
serial: 055
finish: smooth & sandblast
colour: old grey oak
length: 8 in (203 mm)
bowl height: 2.25 in (57 mm)
tobacco chamber diameter: 0.88 in (22 mm)
tobacco chamber depth: 1.75 in (44 mm)
draught hole diameter: 0.16 in (4 mm)
stummel material: briar
stem material: black ebonite
embellishment: n/a
weight: 1.9 oz (55 g)


----------



## splattttttt

web site looks great Hekthor


----------



## Chris0673

I really like that pipe! Very clean, very simple. Very elegant in its simplicity. One of these days....


----------



## splattttttt

Hi Hekthor. Can you please tell me what type of wood was used for this work of art of yours?


----------



## HWiebe

The stummel is made of briar and the shank is made of Lacewood.


----------



## HWiebe

This pipe was commissioned by a BOTL from IG.

*Specifications*
serial: 056
finish: smooth
colour: natural
length: 5.5 in (140 mm)
bowl height: 3.25 in (83 mm)
tobacco chamber diameter: 0.88 in (22 mm)
tobacco chamber depth: 1.63 in (41 mm)
draught hole diameter: 0.16 in (4 mm)
stummel material: briar
stem material: black ebonite
embellishment: spalted orange osage bowl & shank caps
weight: 2.2 oz (63 g)


----------



## Chris0673

Ok that is cool!


----------



## splattttttt

great design concept.


----------



## Desertlifter

Once again, Hekthor reminds me that I am not even capable of sharpening a pencil. Beautiful!


----------



## HWiebe

I call it "Fractured Driftwood". I love how this freehand sitter turned out.

*Specifications*
serial: 057
finish: sandblast & smooth
colour: old english grey
length: 5.5 in (140 mm)
bowl height: 2.25 in (57 mm)
tobacco chamber diameter: 1 in (25 mm)
tobacco chamber depth: 2.25 in (57 mm)
draught hole diameter: 0.16 in (4 mm)
stummel material: briar
stem material: cumberland & black ebonite
embellishment: n/a
weight: 3.2 oz (92 g)


----------



## Chris0673

You, sir, have outdone yourself with this one! I love it!


----------



## splattttttt

that stem is insane. In a very good way though ( :


----------



## Scott W.

Simply beautiful bro.


----------



## HWiebe

Thanks gents!

#057 is now SOLD!


----------



## Chris0673

Dear Santa,

If I am a good boy this year may I please get a HWiebe pipe for Christmas?

Thanks

:biggrin1:


----------



## splattttttt

Chris0673 said:


> Dear Santa,
> 
> If I am a good boy this year may I please get a HWiebe pipe for Christmas?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> :biggrin1:


 Great idea! Gotta think of how I could fenagle this one :frusty:


----------



## HWiebe

This pipe was a commission for a fellow BOTL.

*Specifications*
serial: 058
finish: leather rustication & smooth
colour: black & natural
length: 4.94 in (125 mm)
bowl height: 2.32283464566929 in (59 mm)
tobacco chamber diameter: 0.88 in (22 mm)
tobacco chamber depth: 1.63 in (41 mm)
draught hole diameter: 0.16 in (4 mm)
stummel material: briar
stem material: black ebonite
embellishment: nickel shank cap
weight: 3.6 oz (103 g)


----------



## DanR

One might get tired of hearing me repeatedly comment on the sheer beauty of these pipes, but I just can't help it... Wonderful craftsmanship, Heckthor. These are truly remarkable!


----------



## Scott W.

Hekthor, I wish I had a million dollars. I'd own all your pipes. You are amazing brother. I smoke your pipe as often as I can and I love it.


----------



## Chris0673

scottw said:


> Hekthor, I wish I had a million dollars. I'd own all your pipes. You are amazing brother. I smoke your pipe as often as I can and I love it.


Scott I'm not sure if I'd want to smoke one of his pipes! They are just so beautiful I'd be afraid I'd damage it. On the other hand...they look like they smoke great! Saving my pennies for a Hwiebe pipe!


----------



## Hemsworth

Hekthor, I haven't been around the forums for some time now and have just recently come down with pipe fever. I just had to tell you that out of the hundreds if not thousands of pipes that I have been browsing through, your designs and craftsmanship are head and shoulders above the rest. Very, VERY nice work. I will be contacting you in the next few weeks hopefully to ask you to craft a Church...no, scratch that...a Wiebewarden for me.


----------



## HWiebe

#068 is now available. PM me if you are interested.


----------



## HWiebe

68 is now SOLD!

Thanks BOTLs and SOTLs.


----------



## pipinho

Amazing pipe!


----------



## Chris0673

DAMMIT!!!!! LOL I leave the webs for three days and look what happens!

That's a beautiful pipe Hekthor. One of these days I'll get me a Wiebe.

Waaaaaaiiiiiitttt a minute! How'd you jump from #058 to #068 ? Where's the other ten??? Not cool bro! :boink::biggrin::biglaugh:


----------

